# Is Manfrotto Q5 Arca Swiss compatible?



## pwp (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm in the process of updating/upgrading/simplifying from an unwieldy mix of 3 different Manfrotto plate systems. Clearly ArcaSwiss is the way to go. I like most of the higher grade Manfrotto ball heads, but finding it hard to get information as to what the Manfrotto Q5 system actually is. Usually 10 minutes on Google will answer anything.

http://www.manfrotto.com/054-magnesium-ball-head-with-q5-quick-release appears to suit my needs.

It _looks_ right, but is the Q5 100% Arca Swiss compatible?

-pw


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 20, 2014)

Manfrotto plates for that system do work in everyone else's AS-type clamps, but Manfrotto managed to make their 'Arca-compatible' clamp proprietary - it cannot be used with other manufacturers' plates (see this link for details and pics). That means no RRS/Kirk L-brackets, no Wimberley/RRS/Kirk lens plates, no connecting your Blackrapid strap with a small Kirk/RRS clamp, etc., and you're stuck buying Manfrotto's 'Arca' plates for everything.


----------



## pwp (Feb 20, 2014)

Well that settles that. Thanks very much Neuro. Manfrotto paints themselves into a corner yet _again_. 

So that means "no-sale" on Manfrotto and I'm in the market for a good quality, high compatibility ArcaSwiss ball head.

Suggestions?

-pw


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 20, 2014)

Really Right Stuff, Kirk, Markins, Acratech, and the actual Arca-Swiss brand are all excellent (although many people choose to replace the Arca brand clamp with an RRS or Wimberley, which Arca recently made harder by using threadlocker on the clamp). Avoid Gitzo heads, more proprietary plates there (both Manfrotto and Gitzo are owned by the same outfit).


----------

